# Rat cake???



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey check this rat cake out. 
Rat cake

Mmmm, I think I would eat it! :? 

Would you guys??


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice! Would make a good cake for Halloween too.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

WOAH O-O


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like how they've tried to make it look mean with the red eyes :?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree with DonnaK. They have tried to make it look mean and scary. But besides that, I think it would have taken a while to make it because it's so precise.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> I don't like how they've tried to make it look mean with the red eyes :?


Yeah thats what I didnt like Donnak. :?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

To me he looks like he was interrupted in the middle of a really good nap. Not scary at all! Too bad black rats don't have red eyes! I would love one 

Cute as that cake is, I wouldn't be able to eat it. I mean, how could I eat a rat's head? ;


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

I would be able to eat it. It actually looks good, but kinda looks like a little bit of pottery or something.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> I don't like how they've tried to make it look mean with the red eyes :?


Since he was a member of the naval wharf rats, I really doubt they were looking at the rat as a cute, loveable pet.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw them make a custom "rat cake" on a show on "The Food Network," called "Ace Of Cakes." It was for a couple from Baltimore, and it was a wedding cake. I guess that there are a lot of rats in Baltimore, so the couple felt it symbolized their home. (The rat was on top of a manhole cover, BTW.) It was a much ~fatter~ rat than this one...they said they were going for, "Templeton after the fair."


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmmm interesting Holly


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i made my rats a pancake the size of a quarter last week and they enjoyed it rather greedily. fabulous cake, but hey, we can't really help the red-eyed sewer rat image; sewer rats and pet rats are practically 2 different species.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes that is so tru too


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Is that really true? I always thought that, since they were both "Norwegian" Rats, that they were pretty much the exact same thing, and that, for instance, if a young wild rat got inside, I could just as easily trap him in a live trap, and then move him into a quarrantine cage, and keep him as a pet.

Do you know what some of the differences are?

Not that I ever see them, but I guess I'd better NOT just walk up to a wild rat and offer food and love...


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

I just read a book (I cant remember the title or author of it now though, it was about a month ago) on rats, in the beginning of it, it said that its illegal to gain a wild rat as a pet. It also said that wild rats hold diseases and can be passed on from the rat parents to the rat childrren :? Whether this is true or not I dont know.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow! I'm surprised to hear that it's illegal! Yeah, my vet told me that I didn't have to worry about "exchanging illnesses" with rats, either way...she said that mainly, rats catch rat diseases.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea so was I when I read it.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

If you put a cake in front of me, I'm going to eat it.

Holly, I believe the difference is the same as a wild dog and a domesticated dog? You can't just take in any wild dog and expect it to make a good pet. I think the same applies for rats. The rats we own have been domesticated over many, many generations.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

That makes sense. And then, I would guess that a lot has to do with the wild dog or rat. Some would probably accept domestication well, and enjoy the "luxuries" of being well taken care of, and probably others would never be "tame."


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

You are most likely right.

I should probably mention that everything I said was just a guess and I don't actually "know" anything beyond the fact that at some point rats were domesticated by the British however-long ago.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh haha, i didn't literally mean that they are different species - technically they can still make viable fertile offspring together so they are the same. i more of meant that "wild rats" are so different in size and general temperament, standard color, and the public is ever-afraid of their amazing disease carrying capabilities, etc. wheras my tiny naked rat makes girls giggle and want to hold her. i think really the general population is always more afraid of an adversary that is smart.


----------

